# Clean log



## Logger (Nov 26, 2009)

:smile:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

:laughing:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

:laughing: 

A logging joke is knot something you see everyday.


----------



## jlhaslip (Jan 16, 2010)

That's knot funny... lol


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

I sawyer joke and kant stop laffin.


----------

